# American Pie



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

As someone who has long been in search of the perfect pizza crust, I was delighted the other day to come across Peter Reinhart's new book, American Pie. He too has been on a quest for the perfect pizza which took him to Itlay and all across the United States.

The first half of the book is Peter's entertaining ramblings about his journey. There are lengthy discussions about the crust and the toppings and then there are the recipes; all classic Reinhart. 

Using this book as a guide, I have begun in earnest my own search for the perfect pizza (crust) starting with the classic Neapolitan made to DOC (government) standards.

It's a fun book for pizza lovers.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I saw him give a class on pizza while on American Pie booktour. It was wonderful to say the least! He's got a twinkle in his eyes.


----------



## skylos99 (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent a staple in my cookbooks


----------

